# Need Help getting my First Projector



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Hello guys,

So, here am finally looking for info to buy my first projector.
I want it to be in budget.
One technical issue that I want to know is, the wall where i want to install my screen is 10 feet away from where I want to install the projector. So, any projector can project a 80 inch - 100 inch size picture with the distance of 10 feet from the screen ? If so, then which projector do u guys suggest ?

Please help me out in this hunt 

Best Regards,
Aditya


----------



## Dougme57 (Sep 4, 2013)

There are a lot of options now. Go to www.projectorcentral.com and compare throw distances and screen sizes. Most people go with a 100" screen or larger to get the theater feel from their projector.

The more popular projectors are BenQ and Optoma both DLP and Epson which is LCD. We would also want to know your budget, screen material, mountin position, etc. The more info the better to make a reccomendation.


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Dougme57 said:


> There are a lot of options now. Go to www.projectorcentral.com and compare throw distances and screen sizes. Most people go with a 100" screen or larger to get the theater feel from their projector.
> 
> The more popular projectors are BenQ and Optoma both DLP and Epson which is LCD. We would also want to know your budget, screen material, mountin position, etc. The more info the better to make a reccomendation.


Hey there 
thanks for ur reply 
I have checked projectorcentral
My budget is very low, within 500 - 600 USD only for Projector
Room dimensions are: 10 ft x 18 ft
10 ft distance is wall to wall, I cannot use 18 ft, coz there's door.
as per the throw distance calculator, it seems like I can get a 100inch image projected.
I will buy the screen along with projector, so any recommendations about screen will be helpful.
Projector will not be ceiling mounted. The height from ground to the projector will be about 5 ft.

Hope this helps


----------



## Dougme57 (Sep 4, 2013)

I recently purchased an Optoma 131xe open box from Amazon for $450 with tax and could not be happier. I made a screen from blackout cloth, plenty of recipes online. You can shoot onto a painted wall and there are some great paint formulas. Check out the DIY screen section on this forum.

You can do a really nice setup in your budget.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Being that the Optoma 131 is an entry level DLP projector and has a very basic color wheel you may want to step it up a bit for price. The issues with the low end DLPs is the 2x color wheel cant spin fast enough and will for many people give you the "rainbow effect" when you move your head around. 
Panasonic also makes very good quality projectors and are very much worth a look.


----------



## Dougme57 (Sep 4, 2013)

I bought my first projector years ago, a DLP. I nor anyone in my family has experienced RBE. If you can go look at one in person you should do so. The Optoma is my third projector and we are blown away with it. It may be "entry level" but I did look at more expensive Epsons and was just not impressed.

Last week a neighbor said it was like having a 100" LCD tv. We were watching a football game and I have not calibrated it yet. Go see whatever you can but again you can have a nice setup in your budget.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

One of my best friends has the Optima one year older than this one and I saw the rainbow effect almost immediately. Its not an uncommon issue with the lower quality ones.


----------



## Dougme57 (Sep 4, 2013)

Just curious what do you consider "higher quality" DLP's? And there are certainly a lot of fans of the BenQ 1070 at around $700. Also what specific models would you recommend for him within his budget? 

My original answer covered DLP and LCD and brands. Some people hate the screen door effect from LCD projectors. Buying your first projector is fun and exciting and Amazon and many other online retailers offer a 30 day return no questions asked.

It seems all you want to do is slam a specific product without attempting to help him at all. Offer some advice and welcome him to the projector club. Once you have one you will not go back.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Better DLP projectors use a higher speed color wheel with more colors giving much better color accuracy and eliminates the so called rainbow effect. 
Screen door effect has been eliminated for the most part but again it would be moreso visible on the low end LCD projectors. 
The Epson 8345 would be a good choice and so would the Panasonic AR100u. They are a little more but you get what you pay for.


----------



## Dougme57 (Sep 4, 2013)

The projectors you list are $800 and $1500 respectively well out of OP's budget. 

Whether he tries DLP or LCD he can get a nice, reliable projector within his budget and that is where we should be trying to help him. DLP's make not work for you but there are thousands of positive reviews out there.It is presumptuous of you just to rule out a complete style/type for someone you do not now based on how you feel about it.

He could order a $500 Optoma and a $500 Epson and return the one he does not like within 30 days at no cost. 

You speak of better color wheels and you are correct but once again you fail to offer a brand/model in his budget. It can be discouraging when someone new comes here for help and is met with snobbery and arrogance, I have felt it. Let's just try to help him find a satisfactory package within his budget.

Here is one review of a projector that sells for $700 or less. There are many others. http://www.projectorreviews.com/optoma/review-optoma-hd131xe-projector/

Here is Epson selling for $799 or less. http://www.projectorreviews.com/epson/epson-home-cinema-2030-projector-review/

Here is the very popular BenQ, I might have gone with this one except for throw. http://www.projectorreviews.com/benq/benq-w1070-home-theater-review/

Either way I am in your budget and my family is thrilled and my friends are blown away. Enjoy!!


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH guys 

I have been busy moving into new home, that is where am planning my Home Theater 
Just now saw all the replies and am glad that I got so much info about the projectors 
Thank you very much for those links Dougme 

I have checked all the projectors u mentioned guys 
but it seems like when I check the prices in my country they r different.
Optoma HD 131xe is 1400USD
Optoma HD141x is 1000 USD

My requirement is the projector should be 1080p compatible.
There is one projector I identified, BenQ MS521P 
in ebay in my country it says Full HD, but in www.projectorreviews.com it shows 800x600 and Max resolution 1600x1200
check this: http://www.projectorreviews.com/projector-specs/benq-ms521/
can you guys please check this projector for me and let me know about it 
I am unable to identify the projectors within my budget and which have 1080p resolution, but my hunt is still ON


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Heres the amazon india site link to this product
http://www.amazon.in/dp/B00JJHCU7G/...TF8&colid=1A24HQTPCWS46&coliid=I2TJ5UWBN11X2P


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The BenQ MS521 is not a true home theater projector. It will scale everything to 800x600
You will need to make sure that the native resolution of what ever projector you choose is 1920x1080 if you want a true HD projector.


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> The BenQ MS521 is not a true home theater projector. It will scale everything to 800x600
> You will need to make sure that the native resolution of what ever projector you choose is 1920x1080 if you want a true HD projector.


hmmmm yes, 
but did u see that amazon link, they say its a Full HD projector or are they just bluffing ??

am still searching though, I am visiting couple of stores next week and get proper info about them. 
I'll update when I get some info about the listed projectors by you people


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Aquarian said:


> they say its a Full HD projector or are they just bluffing ??


Its native resolution is 800x600 but can take a 1080p signal. It will just scale it back to 800x600 or whatever is closest in order to maintain its aspect ratio


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

So, today I checked with couple of stores, one was recommending Sony and the other Epson
but after talking to them and checking the projectors, finally I am thinking to buy the projector in USA and get it to India, as one of my cousin is in USA now and will be flying back to India in Feb 2015.

but few questions before I purchase it online and ship it to my cousin.
Does it matter if its a DLP projector or LCD ???
what is the difference ?
can I go ahead and buy a DLP ? as the Optoma HD131XE and others in that category seem to be DLPs


----------



## Dougme57 (Sep 4, 2013)

That is a really difficult question to answer. Some people see the rainbow effect with dip projectos. I never have aND no one in my family has either. I believe they are the best value bUT that is my opinion.


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

can u guys check this and let me know 

http://www.amazon.com/Optoma-H180X-...qid=1419009698&sr=1-2&keywords=Optoma+HD131Xe


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Dougme57 said:


> That is a really difficult question to answer. Some people see the rainbow effect with dip projectos. I never have aND no one in my family has either. I believe they are the best value bUT that is my opinion.


thanx, i thought so 
can u please check this and let me know what u think about it 

http://www.amazon.com/Optoma-H180X-...qid=1419009698&sr=1-2&keywords=Optoma+HD131Xe


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Dougme57 said:


> That is a really difficult question to answer. Some people see the rainbow effect with dip projectos. I never have aND no one in my family has either. I believe they are the best value bUT that is my opinion.


The rainbow effect is usually only noticeable on low end DLP projectors using a 5 color wheel rather than a 7 or more color wheel.


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> The rainbow effect is usually only noticeable on low end DLP projectors using a 5 color wheel rather than a 7 or more color wheel.


so, did u check the one which i just shared the link ??


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It has a 6 color wheel so may or may not have problems


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> It has a 6 color wheel so may or may not have problems


cool
thanx 

can u suggest some within the same price range and same specs


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> It has a 6 color wheel so may or may not have problems


how do u identify how many color wheels it got ??


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have to do some digging, some post that info freely on the specifications others you have to read through reviews.


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> I have to do some digging, some post that info freely on the specifications others you have to read through reviews.


cool 

so any suggestions for similar projectors  comparing Optoma H181X


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well DLP has great black levels but can have issues with stuck pixels just like LCD. LCD is less noisy and in recent years has gotten better at giving good blacks. 
the Panasonic AH1000 comes to mind
The Epson Cinema 2000 is another


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanx for all the help 

So, I have finalized to get Optoma H181X
I am gonna import it from USA or gonna buy it online on Amazon and deliver by International Shipping (there's not much cost)

My only question now is(which seems to be too noob  but I should ask anyway) I can use the projector which I import from USA in India? I mean I hope there are no region locks for projectors.
Please let me know about it


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Aquarian said:


> My only question now is(which seems to be too noob  but I should ask anyway) I can use the projector which I import from USA in India? I mean I hope there are no region locks for projectors.
> Please let me know about it


There are two things I would be concerned about. first is the power input, USA/Canada use 120volt 60Hz what does India use?
Second is video format, is 1080p also standard there?

HDMI does not care about region so thats not an issue.

EDIT: Ok I goggled it and India uses 220v at 50Hz so you must make sure that the projector can convert that internally according to Optima the AC input 100–240V, 50–60Hz, is auto-switching but again confirm before ordering


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> There are two things I would be concerned about. first is the power input, USA/Canada use 120volt 60Hz what does India use?
> Second is video format, is 1080p also standard there?
> 
> HDMI does not care about region so thats not an issue.
> ...


Thanx for quick reply tony

Yes, 1080p is standard in India
and yes, the power input is also fine, but however I will contact them and clarify before ordering 

I am getting the screen within next 1 week.

I will start posting my Work-in-progress thread in Home Theater Design and Construction section


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Yeeeehawwwwww

I finally ordered Optoma HD141X
I felt that, with a 1080p projector in hand I will not have a need to upgrade projector in near future 

SO, finally its done , ordered through Amazon.com, international shipping.
I spoke to Optoma India office, and they clarified no problem with using it here in India 
Awesome

Now am just waiting for Amazon guys to get back to work from Vacation and start shipping my product 
Product is expected to be delivered by January 20 (even before that)

Can't wait for it 

Thanks to you guys for helping me in getting this one  your discussion here helped me alot


----------

